# Innuendo Tech ClubHouse



## d1nky (May 1, 2013)

I've opened this thread because sometimes i wee a little when i read some funny posts, well theyre meant to be innocent but because they could be read in a different way, to me, it makes them hilarious, especially when drunk.

Everyone understands what an innuendo is?! This thread is here to quote, post, post pics and maybe learn from our use of words.

An example ive seen a few times ''is my package too hot?!'' or the latest one about make toilet while gaming?!

_*Please keep it tech related*_


----------



## qubit (May 1, 2013)

My hard drive is bigger than yours.


----------



## natr0n (May 1, 2013)

I couldn't help myself.


----------



## d1nky (May 1, 2013)

pmsl! i did consult a mod before this, so if this gets moved its all your doing haha


----------



## qubit (May 1, 2013)

With its twin GPUs, NVIDIA's GTX 690 is longer and more powerful than AMD's HD 7970.


----------



## erocker (May 1, 2013)

www.generalnonsense.net

Post these kinds of things there.


----------

